# Alberto Busted!



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/09/news/contador-tests-positive-for-clenbuterol_143791

Discuss.........


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

No worries. This won't stick.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Whoah, I think there's like a specific area of the forum for things like this. Not sure where it is, though..................


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Whoah, I think there's like a specific area of the forum for things like this. Not sure where it is, though..................


If not, there should be...ya' know...a forum devoted specifically to topics related to Doping... 

BTW...in before the move...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Tainted horse meat?*

Is horse meat part of the pre TT meal? If it was food poisoning then he would have to prove he ate somebody's prize cow or show horse that had been illegally administered the drug.

BTW the Doping forum is gone because there weren't suppose to be any more doping allegations since FLoyd cleaned up the sport.

2nd BTW. RIis's must have a knuckle dent in his forehead and had a quick trip home for a set of clean underwear and shot of vodka

3rd BTW At least Riis got to win the TDF before he lost his team. The Doping Forum got buried deep. No wonder nobody can find it.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

In before the move. Since it's food related I'm guessing he got some bad chicken crispers at Chili's in Pau so we can call this the case of the Chicken Finger Bang


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> In before the move. Since it's food related I'm guessing he got some bad chicken crispers at Chili's in Pau so we can call this the case of the Chicken Finger Bang


WIN!

IBTM.

B sample will be positive if they're going with the "accidental ingestion" explanation. Radioshack's rider (Li was it?) took 2 years for the same explanation. Interesting to see how this plays out. Favoritism or will he get the exact same treatment for the same finding, and the same explanation as Li.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Was Lance seen in the vicinity of kitchen??


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Lance fanboys will have a field day with this one!

If this sticks - would it be safe to assume that Saxo is done?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Big deal! he will blame it on meat, but will loose his title, watch!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Big deal! he will blame it on meat, but will loose his title, watch!


Why would he get a lesser penalty than Li or Zirbel?


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations to Richie Porte and Daniel Navarro on their promotions at SaxoBank/Sungard!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dagger said:


> Why would he get a lesser penalty than Li or Zirbel?


Zirbel got hosed.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's Fingerbang instead of LA, so everyone will just blow it off.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*Nooo!*

Oh, this blows.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

It just goes on and on and on.............


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Fingerbang becomes fingerbusted!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dagger said:


> Why would he get a lesser penalty than Li or Zirbel?


He won't, 2 year ban and bye bye 2010 TDF title


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*Yes, it does.*



vandalbob said:


> Oh, this blows.


I hope it was the meat. :arf:

Will his teammates have to return their watches if Contador is sanctioned? :frown5:


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

The concentration is very low and I'd be interested to know exactly when the samples were taken as well as see results from samples taken close to the offending one. I've never claimed Alberto to be a smart one, but I don't think he's stupid enough to take such an obvious and detectable drug...

Also, according to ESPN the amount is 50 picograms, which the UCI says "is 400 time(s) less than what the antidoping laboratories accredited by the World Anti-Doping Agency's must be able to detect."


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

aengbretson said:


> I've never claimed Alberto to be a smart one, but I don't think he's stupid enough to take such an obvious and detectable drug...
> 
> ."


IF he was smart it would have been zero.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Even if he wriggles off the hook due to "only" miniscule amounts of clenbuterol, the damage is done. He will never be a beloved "people's champion". The Schleck Bros. fan club just got bigger and louder. Any future victories will be immediately met with jaundiced speculation about their legitimacy.

Plus, I highly doubt that Specialized will let him enter their Interbike booth next year.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I totally believe the horse he ate had asthma. If not, I'm stumped. I mean how else could a synthetic drug possibly get into his system.  

Once again, Berto makes LA look like an einstein.

Time to call in Floyd for damage control.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When we were eating breakfast before stage 8 this year at the tour, the radio shack guys were setting up for the team to eat breakfast. They were at the table next to us. They had a giant rubbermaid tub for each rider. Each tub had a the breakfast food that rider would eat each day of the Tour. There were different tubs for each meal for each rider for the duration of the Tour. I asked the sognieur if they ate anything that wasn't brought to the race. He said "no,they even bring every bottle of water with them". They don't use ice unless it is made from the bottled water they bring. They won't even take a powerbar from another team. I would think this would be a standard team practice with all that is on the line...especially for a potential winner.

I don't see how AC will dodge a bullet here. Remember they have busted riders for Operation Puerto that have never even tested positive for anything. A rider is responsible for whatever goes into his body. I agree with DirtBoy. 2 years and loss of title will ensue. How do you prove someone else did it?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know. very small amount. tough to say that AC is guilty.


----------



## Guy Noir (Jan 6, 2010)

*Contador Positive*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11441045


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha What A Shocker............not !!!

Fingerbang Jacka$$

First !!!!

And This Belongs In The Doping Forum


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I wonder what the thread "contador busted" could be about......


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Guy Noir said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11441045


Oh No! I'm Surprised! I'm Shocked!  :nonod: :wink:


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Read the article before you get too excited.

_ If _AC has been deliberately naughty, it is another disaster for our sport.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's not just AC, okay for the haters, it's AC this time. But for the overall sport, its credibility is falling exponentially down the wayside.. first of course, Lloyd, chicken, LA, now AC (and a few others in between). The whole deal, regardless of whose side you're on is blowing up the whole sport of professional cycling..so guys don't get too trigger-happy with the Fingerbang's mishap, as much as the finger now points to AC, the rest of 'em points to us and professional cycling - cuz the whole sport will suffer, just when we thought it was just pickin' up some sweet steam. Truly disappointing, and that's how everyone should feel..really, that's if you're a true fan of the sport.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

yes he's a very optimistic person *fingerbang*


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

mmm, a small (tiny, minuscule) concentration of a substance that is, in some places, commonly used to boost the growth of cattle.

What did he eat before the test? Steak?

Don't know if he is guilty or not but the doped cattle theory has some credibility.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

perttime said:


> mmm, a small (tiny, minuscule) concentration of a substance that is,* in some places, commonly used to boost the growth of cattle.
> *
> What did he eat before the test? Steak?
> 
> Don't know if he is guilty or not but the doped cattle theory has some credibility.


Damn, he has a solid excuse


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Woah, this is going to be weird...

The crazy thing is that maybe it'll be a nice little reminder to folks like the USDA and farm lobbyists about how many insane drugs and chemicals they are putting into our food.

It's like a part time job trying not to slowly poison yourself these days. BPAs in water bottles, drugs in cattle and chickens, Al in deodorant...

The mega-farm agribusiness situation in the U.S. is going to slowly strangle all of us unless it is changed.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Zirbel got hosed.


I forgot about Tommy Z. What once could have been is now a never gonnna happen and a was.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

He's going down...sadly....this drug is used all the time by dopers, so the "I accidently took it" defense wont fly..


_Clenbuterol is used as a weight-loss drug which builds muscle while burning fat. It is commonly given to horses to treat breathing problems.

American swimmer Jessica Hardy tested positive for clenbuterol at the U.S. trials in July 2008. She served a one-year suspension that ended last summer. The Court of Arbitration for Sport accepted her explanation that she had unknowingly taken the banned anabolic agent in a contaminated food supplement.

A number of athletes have been banned in recent months after using the banned drug, including Polish canoeist Adam Seroczynski, British hurdler Callum Priestley and Chinese Olympic judo champion Tong Wen.

Two cyclists also have been suspended, accused of using the drug. In May, the International Cycling Union suspended Italian cyclist Alessandro Colo after he tested positive for clenbuterol during the Tour of Mexico in April. And Chinese rider, Li Fuyu, a member of Lance Armstrong's Team RadioShack, was suspended in April after testing positive for the drug during a Belgian race.

Former New York Mets clubhouse employee Kirk Radomski admitted to distributing clenbuterol to dozens of current and former Major League Baseball players and associates in his plea deal._

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...hru.0635/index.html?xid=shareFB#ixzz110pAig2K


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah it sounds plausible especially since there has been a precedent for food contamination before. Me and a neighbor were just talking about how it seems the teenage girls were growing "up" way faster than when we were in school some 25 odd years ago....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yeah..*

I never saw "hooters" like the ones you see these days when I was in school! :blush2:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ Wow, funny you should mention this. My girlfriend is convince that all the hormones in food today is causing girls to mature faster...and grow enormous breasts. (I'm pretty certain their is scientific evidence of hormones in food leading to faster maturation).

But yeah, she and I are both stunned when we head the beach and see 13 year old girls in bikinis with full C breasts. McDonald's Boobs.

My neighbor is eleven and probably 5', is getting breasts and has armpit hair. And from what is always spilling out of their garbage can, I know she is eating a lot of highly processed "food".

***
It is crazy to think but it seems as if just about all of us would be caught as "dopers" if were were pro cyclists just because of what is in foods, even if you are careful about what you eat. I'm very, very careful what I eat but still...I'm sure I'm tainted.

And I also don't understand everyone commenting that they could have seen this coming. Contador is at the top of his game, but it isn't like he lapped the field or anything. Do you think Schleck is also dirty? (sorry if this should be in the d-forum)


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

go to the link and go to 37:30


http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/life-running-out-of-control/


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

Schlek is smiling right now and is preparing his victory speech 

As far as AC goes.... who the hell eats horse meat anyways. it's meant for dog food.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

uberalles said:


> Schlek is smiling right now and is preparing his victory speech
> 
> As far as AC goes.... who the hell eats horse meat anyways. it's meant for dog food.


In the US it's only used for horses...in the rest of the world it is used in other livestock...apparently it is used in spanish cattle since that's what AC said he ate. He wasn't having horse for supper...


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

95zpro said:


> Yeah it sounds plausible especially since there has been a precedent for food contamination before. Me and a neighbor were just talking about how it seems the teenage girls were growing "up" way faster than when we were in school some 25 odd years ago....



I think that it is from the milk. I only get organic for my daughter to try and avoid this


In After The Move!!!!.............WOOOOOHOOOOO

bang bang click....ooops misfire


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

shockfinder said:


> In the US it's only used for horses...in the rest of the world it is used in other livestock...apparently it is used in spanish cattle since that's what AC said he ate. He wasn't having horse for supper...


Kind of hard to believe that a 138 pound elite endurance athlete is buying processed steaks at the local chain grocer. We know they monitor EVERY calorie they consume. A hormone-packed horse steak on AC's diet. Sure. Silly Spaniard - Drugs are for Thugs.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

After he got away from the Fuentes affair, this serves him right.


----------



## DuctTape (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds kind of fishy (perhaps wrong word) to me. Can you remember what you ate on July 20 and 21 more than two months later?

Congrats to Andy, hope you're clean.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm a realist and it is only a matter of time before the great ones fall. They will continue to cheat and dope as long as there is competition and money at stake. They will continue to find new ways and think they can get away with it. Eventually they all fall! They get caught! I don't thing the UCI can let Alberto walk away from this politically. He is going to get a vacation from cycling and it is sad however the clenbuterol got in his system.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

dagger said:


> Why would he get a lesser penalty than Li or Zirbel?


1. He is spanish. 
2. Test result gives him a solid excuse. 
a) Half-life of clenbuterol differs by tissue, but is generally long, so long that it should have showed up in prior tests. 
b) The concentration was from my googling, lower than blood values expected from doping with regular doses, deduced from quick glance of bodybuilder doses, and compared with blood values in cattle when administered similar doses per kg. 

Generally, sensitivities of testing methods limit specificity. Are testing methods by WADA always examined for sensitivity and specificity? The minuscule dose and the dubious effect of such mini-doses, could possibly reduce his ban. 

I wonder if Riis will grab Rasmussen now. Send him to Mexico for another training camp, and hire him officially after some months. Then make him the leader, and have him whoop Andy and Frank's asses.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's also plausible that it came from a transfusion since it was a rest day. Would explain the trace amount.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

tricycletalent said:


> 2. Test result gives him a solid excuse.
> a) Half-life of clenbuterol differs by tissue, but is generally long, so long that it should have showed up in prior tests.
> b) The concentration was from my googling, lower than blood values expected from doping with regular doses, deduced from quick glance of bodybuilder doses, and compared with blood values in cattle when administered similar doses per kg.
> 
> Generally, sensitivities of testing methods limit specificity. Are testing methods by WADA always examined for sensitivity and specificity? The minuscule dose and the dubious effect of such mini-doses, could possibly reduce his ban. .


I read this on several forums and it doesn't account for the actual usage.

He was tested at the end of racing on the day after the rest day.
This substance is utilized to speed up recovery (At least by cyclist). It is recognized as both one of the best at this and it's also recognized as one that metabolizes quickly.
So, more likely than not, he took it after the testing on the day before the rest day (or 48 or so hours before the failed test), and then again on the rest day,( probably 36+ or so hours before the failed test)......by the time he finished racing on the day after the rest day, and was tested, the concentrations in his blood would be expected to be negligible........it's how cyclist have gotten away with this for years. Unfortunatly for Roberto, the testing sensitivities have improved.

Trust me, the doping agencies know what I just posted. He's toast.

Len


----------



## Deadwrong666 (Sep 8, 2010)

oh crap, does this mean I will get tested doing a Gran Fondo?

Not good for the sport - I am not a Contador fanboy though.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

tricycletalent said:


> Generally, sensitivities of testing methods limit specificity. Are testing methods by WADA always examined for sensitivity and specificity? The minuscule dose and the dubious effect of such mini-doses, could possibly reduce his ban.



If they didn't let Li off (and he had a pretty good excuse too) I wonder about Alberto's chances. Thoughts?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Am I reading the articles from cyclingnews and velonews wrong? The A sample shows only 40 picograms of the banned substance which is far below of what is illegal. If the B sample also shows 40 picograms, doesn't that mean that Alberto cannot be charged? Do the rules say that even 1 picogram (1 trillonth of a gram) in both the A and B sample require suspension? 

If so, you haters are jumping the gun...though I am not a Contador fan.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

ping771 said:


> Am I reading the articles from cyclingnews and velonews wrong? The A sample shows only 40 picograms of the banned substance which is far below of what is illegal. If the B sample also shows 40 picograms, doesn't that mean that Alberto cannot be charged? Do the rules say that even 1 picogram (1 trillonth of a gram) in both the A and B sample require suspension?
> 
> If so, you haters are jumping the gun...though I am not a Contador fan.


From what I read it sounds like he had the same amount as Li and he got a two year ban.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't say this surprises me one bit. Unfortunately doping is rearing it's ugly face at all levels of the sport lately.

Not going to lie, I don't like Contador and never really have. There have been quite a few times where I've thought 'how did he just do that?'. The 2009 TDF TT where he beat Cancellara is one that sticks out in my mind.

Hopefully the schlecks are clean...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

most interesting account so far - makes the UCI look even worse:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5...ays-rider-may-have-received-transfusions.aspx


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Love this quote:



> “This case cannot be compared to any other case of clenbuterol,” he continued, “because I was the leader of the Tour de France.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/5...Nation.com)&utm_content=Twitter#ixzz112ft43Xt


Really? Because you're leading a race means it's different? Bulls*it.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

ping771 said:


> Am I reading the articles from cyclingnews and velonews wrong? The A sample shows only 40 picograms of the banned substance which is far below of what is illegal.


You're reading it wrong. No amount is legal. The amount detected is below what is *detectable* by a typical lab.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Fingerbang! He is screwed it appears....good. Nothing surprising here...just info.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Lance fanboys will have a field day with this one!



this has zip, zero, nada to do with LA so why be so moronic as to mention him??


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

"Good morning Mr. Contador, this is Bob from the UCI.............listen, about your back-dated donation check.............um, we kinda can't do that stuff anymore.......and so..........we'll have to work something else out.........yea, call me back OK?......"


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

> Love this quote:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Just read the article. Ummm I understand there is a bit of a language barrier issue and all, but *WHAT*? I bet his PR people all in unison did a massive facepalm when he said that.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

orangeclymer said:


> this has zip, zero, nada to do with LA so why be so moronic as to mention him??


Sorry troll, didn't mean to touch a nerve there.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

ghost6 said:


> It's Fingerbang instead of LA, so everyone will just blow it off.


Not allowed to mention LA here...trolls get all flustered!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Not allowed to mention LA here...trolls get all flustered!



Lance Armstrong. IF Lance wants to come clean, now would be a great time. Did I mention Lance Armstrong?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, Conti is guilty - WE have established that.

Andy was only 39 secs behind - ipso facto - Andy is guilty too, right?


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw the news report on rtve in spanish. They had a vetrenarian on there who said if it's because of food poisoning it's a big scandal because it's not allowed to be used in human consumable meat. Doesn't mean it wasn't used but apparently(?) it's not legal in Spain.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

> They had a vetrenarian on there who said if it's because of food poisoning


 

Let's ask what my doctor thinks first. And by doctor, I mean dentist.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I dunno. Not too unreasonable to believe a vetrenarian knows in which cases it's legal to administer a drug to animals.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



LostViking said:


> Not allowed to mention LA here...trolls get all flustered!


Enough of the name calling, lets just stick to the topic.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Sorry troll, didn't mean to touch a nerve there.


Please explain how he was trolling and how you were not.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

nayr497 said:


> Do you think Schleck is also dirty?


Yes. that final TT in this year's TdF was UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

perttime said:


> mmm, a small (tiny, minuscule) concentration of a substance that is, in some places, commonly used to boost the growth of cattle.
> 
> What did he eat before the test? Steak?
> 
> Don't know if he is guilty or not but the doped cattle theory has some credibility.


but the rest of the team ate chicken while Berto was eating steak?
if this was a nutritional "accident" we would see false positives left and right. What are the chances that the best rider gets an "accidental" nutritional poisoning while the rest 188 or whatever riders do not? Including 8 on the same team? I am skeptical.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

> I dunno. Not too unreasonable to believe a vetrenarian knows in which cases it's legal to administer a drug to animals.


Oh, I reread what you wrote and the part that I was confused with was "*They had a vetrenarian on there who said if it's because of food poisoning*". I didn't see the *if* there. I was like, why the hell would they interview a vet to agree with Contador's food poisoning claim.


----------

